# Hilton Grand Vacation Club @ Flamingo



## chwclark (Apr 28, 2013)

We are going to be at the HGVC @ Flamingo in a week with a 2 bedroom suite and just wondering if anyone has stayed there and can suggest any tips for: 

1. What side of the building I should ask for to avoid the noise from the pool during the day time

2. Are there newly renovated rooms? or have they already renovated all the rooms?

3. Suggestions for getting groceries/food in the area. 

4. Any other good tips for anything. 

Thanks.  Very excited about this trip!


----------



## SunSand (Apr 28, 2013)

I stayed at HGVC Flamingo a couple of weeks ago for 5 days.  

1. All rooms face the pool area.  Ask for a location in the main or south buildings, you will be away from any construction.  Take as high a floor as you can get, you will not hear a peep from the pool or construction.

2.  Rooms have been recently renovated and are Hilton quality, very nice.  They got rid of all that awful flamingo pink.  Staff there was very accommodating and friendly.

3. You'll need a car or taxi to get "real" groceries from Albertson's/Food 4 Less, etc.  There is a small convenience store/deli in the hotel, prices not too out of line, but not cheap either.  Walk to the ABC Store at Miracle Mile Mall, great prices on snacks wine/beer/water/milk/orange juice, etc. 

4.  The folks on TUG will have amazing insider tips for you.  You made a wise choice by picking the HGVC Flamingo.  Enjoy!


----------



## tompalm (Apr 28, 2013)

I like the south tower.  It is a shorter walk to the Flamingo hotel. Also, a little father away from the noise and pool, but you will still hear the noise during the day.  

At one time, it was the only tower for non smoking.  I think they are all non smoking right now, but check on that if you want non smoking.


----------



## chwclark (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I'll be sure to ask for a unit higher up. 

Are all the 2-bdr units 'lock-offs'?  Also, are pets allowed?


----------



## wptamo (Apr 30, 2013)

Very informative! Thanks... We just snagged a two bedroom for Oct 2014, ya a long way out but I like to plan ahead... I kinda enjoy the planning seeing what is possible!
I'm also curious/ concerned about getting a non smoking room too....
This will be wifeys first trip! My first trip was a while back... The Dunes! Excited!

Also interested in purchasing tickets for shows... Does the Flmingo provide a concierge ?

Thanks....


Paul


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 30, 2013)

chwclark said:


> Thanks guys.  I'll be sure to ask for a unit higher up.
> 
> Are all the 2-bdr units 'lock-offs'?  Also, are pets allowed?


All are lockoff units, no pets or smoking allowed.

Kurt


----------



## chwclark (Apr 30, 2013)

*got moved to HGVC - LV strip*

I just received a call from RCI saying that there has been some kind of structural problems/water damage at HGVC@ the Flamingo and they had to move me to HGVC - LV Strip.  This is 4 days before my trip and my flights are all booked and finalized.   

Has anyone run into this kind of problem before?  

I'm a little concerned about how much further away HGVC-LV strip is from the Strip since I won't have a car.  Also the area seems quite out of the way, is it safe to be walking alone in that area late at night?


----------



## holdaer (Apr 30, 2013)

chwclark said:


> I just received a call from RCI saying that there has been some kind of structural problems/water damage at HGVC@ the Flamingo and they had to move me to HGVC - LV Strip.  This is 4 days before my trip and my flights are all booked and finalized.
> 
> Has anyone run into this kind of problem before?
> 
> I'm a little concerned about how much further away HGVC-LV strip is from the Strip since I won't have a car.  Also the area seems quite out of the way, is it safe to be walking alone in that area late at night?



I would call RCI back and see if they can move you into the Elara.  HGVC recently acquired this property from Westgate. Central location.  Who knows, you may get lucky.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 30, 2013)

HGVC Elara doesn't trade in RCI, just II for now.  The strip location is out of the way, but a great resort on its own.  I own there and when I stay there , I don't leave the property until supper time and drive to wherever on the strip and valet the car (Cab it sometimes).  If I drink, I can leave it there and pick it up the next morning.  IMO, its not a make or break for your trip, but try and get an AC or TPU boost, free exchange or something in the process...


----------



## presley (Apr 30, 2013)

chwclark said:


> I just received a call from RCI saying that there has been some kind of structural problems/water damage at HGVC@ the Flamingo and they had to move me to HGVC - LV Strip.  This is 4 days before my trip and my flights are all booked and finalized.
> 
> Has anyone run into this kind of problem before?
> 
> I'm a little concerned about how much further away HGVC-LV strip is from the Strip since I won't have a car.  Also the area seems quite out of the way, is it safe to be walking alone in that area late at night?



http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191390

Looks like a very rare situation.  At least they will provide you with transportation.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 30, 2013)

chwclark said:


> I just received a call from RCI saying that there has been some kind of structural problems/water damage at HGVC@ the Flamingo and they had to move me to HGVC - LV Strip.  This is 4 days before my trip and my flights are all booked and finalized.
> 
> Has anyone run into this kind of problem before?
> 
> I'm a little concerned about how much further away HGVC-LV strip is from the Strip since I won't have a car.  Also the area seems quite out of the way, is it safe to be walking alone in that area late at night?


As the previous post indicated, Hilton is providing transportation due to the inconvenience, so it might work out ok.  Another option is to request staying at the HGVC on Karen Avenue, and use the monorail for your transportation to/from the resort, as the monorail station is very close.

Kurt


----------



## chwclark (May 1, 2013)

gnorth16 said:


> IMO, its not a make or break for your trip, but try and get *an AC* or TPU boost, free exchange or something in the process...



I tried to ask for some kind of compensation.  The agent said what happened was out of RCI's control and I should ask the resort directly for compensation. 

What is an AC?


----------



## chwclark (May 1, 2013)

*HGVC-las vegas strip parking fees?*

I read from TUG resort review that there's a $8/day fee for self-parking at HGVC-Las Vegas strip, except for HGVC owners.  I'm not an HGVC owner (Got the week through RCI points). 

However, when I phoned the resort, the agent told me the parking will be free for a 7-night stay even though I am not a HGVC owner. Is this new?


----------



## presley (May 1, 2013)

chwclark said:


> I read from TUG resort review that there's a $8/day fee for self-parking at HGVC-Las Vegas strip, except for HGVC owners.  I'm not an HGVC owner (Got the week through RCI points).
> 
> However, when I phoned the resort, the agent told me the parking will be free for a 7-night stay even though I am not a HGVC owner. Is this new?



I tried to look that up, but I don't see any info on the HGVC site about parking fees.  At any rate, I wouldn't worry about that in your position.  If they attempt to charge you, you can just say that you were moved from Flamingo in too short of notice to change your plans and you want free parking for your inconvenience.  They want you to be a happy camper.


----------



## chwclark (May 1, 2013)

presley said:


> I tried to look that up, but I don't see any info on the HGVC site about parking fees.  At any rate, I wouldn't worry about that in your position.  If they attempt to charge you, you can just say that you were moved from Flamingo in too short of notice to change your plans and you want free parking for your inconvenience.  They want you to be a happy camper.



Good advice. Thank you!


----------



## presley (May 6, 2013)

It seems I will be in Vegas in August.   I have booked Flamingo because it is the closest HGVC to our daily destination, but will change it if there is a better pool option somewhere.  I'd like a private cabana.  Are there any at the Flamingo or any of the other HGVCs in Vegas?


----------



## buzglyd (May 6, 2013)

presley said:


> It seems I will be in Vegas in August.   I have booked Flamingo because it is the closest HGVC to our daily destination, but will change it if there is a better pool option somewhere.  I'd like a private cabana.  Are there any at the Flamingo or any of the other HGVCs in Vegas?



Elara has cabanas as well.


----------



## chwclark (May 16, 2013)

presley said:


> It seems I will be in Vegas in August.   I have booked Flamingo because it is the closest HGVC to our daily destination, but will change it if there is a better pool option somewhere.  I'd like a private cabana.  Are there any at the Flamingo or any of the other HGVCs in Vegas?



Just got back from HGVC/las vegas strip.  Fantastic property and good customer service.  They some private cabanas.  You would need a car though if your daily destination is on or near the strip.  Self-parking is free.


----------



## ricoba (May 16, 2013)

chwclark said:


> Just got back from HGVC/las vegas strip.  Fantastic property and good customer service.  They some private cabanas.  You would need a car though if your daily destination is on or near the strip.  Self-parking is free.



Glad it all worked out for you. 

I know you were miffed about the change of resorts, but the Strip location is a really nice resort, it's just in a slower location than the Flamingo. So, again, glad you had a good trip.


----------



## chwclark (May 21, 2013)

ricoba said:


> Glad it all worked out for you.
> 
> I know you were miffed about the change of resorts, but the Strip location is a really nice resort, it's just in a slower location than the Flamingo. So, again, glad you had a good trip.



Thanks, Rick.


----------

